# acne on cycle



## Pinkbear (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey sluts,

So I have a question for any one who wants to input....
I have ran 3 cycles. Iv ran test c, sust, deca, var, tren and mast. Always test 600+ and I have broken out every time.  

Has anyone with acne issues on cycle found that lower test during cycle gave them less or no acne? 

Thinking about trying a low test cycle and see if anything changes.


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 19, 2015)

what do you usually dose your A.I. at


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 19, 2015)

Ive always had acne on my back, chest and shoulders regardless of the amount of test on cycle.  I wouldnt lower it just for acne.

My break outs are not an issue if I start the acne wash and treatments before it starts even a few days before my first pin.  This seems to condition the skin, and my last few cycles you couldnt even tell I was on it was nice even in the summer.  If I miss a few days or get lazy, then the acne comes on and once it sets in its a pain in the ass to deal with.

Whats the old saying?   "An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 19, 2015)

The main cause of cycle induces acne is elevated test levels - so obviously the higher your overall stack dose, the higher the elevation in test levels, the higher the risk of acne.
Basically, every time you cycle you risk acne if you happen to be genetically prone to it - there isn't much you can do to prevent it, only treat it once it arrives.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 19, 2015)

If I control my estrogen I get barely any acne. If I don't I break out like crazy.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 19, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> what do you usually dose your A.I. at



As far as treatments iv tryed many thing with no luck. Couple different body washes, creams, doxycycline ( took this post cycle still took few months to clear) 

Adex .5 eod

it's in my genetics to get acne.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 19, 2015)

Has anyone used doxicycline concurrent with AAS before? maybe even pre AAS use and continued throughout?


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey PB, I also struggle with acne.  I can not do even low levels of tren.....ridiculous acne......however I have found that for me test, NPP, mast p or e, var, hgh acne can be managed by taking Adex. 

Currently I am running 600-800mg test (slowly creeps up) 600 mast e with .5 to 1 ED.

You'll notice I said managed not eliminated.  But compared to running low or no anti-e its almost as good a no acne.  it makes a HUGE difference for me.

All the scrubbing with dish soap, 2 to 3 showers per day, OTC acne treatments all complete horseshlt IMO.  Guys who aren't prone to acne will never understand this side.  Its like hair loss to those who are prone, but with one huge difference.  Anti-e and estrogen management makes a monumental difference especially for body acne.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 19, 2015)

Wash yourself 2 or 3 times a day. Keep your skin dry. 
We sometimes sweat and that causes the acne to start when its not e2 related.  Head and shoulders as a body wash helps me


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 19, 2015)

E2 has a very minor role when it comes to acne - test is the main player here.

The increase in test levels leads to hypertrophy of the sebaceous glands, increased sebum production, and increased density for bacteria to grow = acne

By contrast, estrogen is actually a natural way, through the feedback axis, of inhibiting production of androgens and thus of sebum. 
Locally, it reduces sebum secretion by directly affecting subunits of estrogen receptors which are located in sebaceous glands of your hair follicles. In fact, one of the main treatments for acne happens to be ethinyl estradiol 

 So again, it doesn't cause acne - test does by influencing the androgen receptors present on the surface of sebaceous gland cells.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 19, 2015)

your just a greasy fuk ..I never get acne its a genetics thing imo


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 19, 2015)

on 500mg test i need .8mg adex eod to keep e2 in range,
Just try upping the dose next time till it subsides

At 1g i was at 1.6g adex eod


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 19, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> your just a greasy fuk ..I never get acne its a genetics thing imo



What a dick. LOL


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 19, 2015)

.

Edit. I was being a dick


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 19, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> your just a greasy fuk ..I never get acne its a genetics thing imo



Hairy Greasy big dick Italians.


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 19, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> on 500mg test i need .8mg adex eod to keep e2 in range,
> Just try upping the dose next time till it subsides
> 
> At 1g i was at 1.6g adex eod



*side note*

I know when my e2 is high bcuz i start to get acne on my back,  once dose is adjusted it starts to go away

Also when my e2 is low i get lethargic and lazy


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 19, 2015)

I disagree with Zilla on this one.

Bundy is right, of course.  It is genetic.  If you are prone you need to try something different.

For those acne prone listen to others who are also prone and have been cycling for years.

Washiing yourself 10 times a day will make no difference.  I've done the 3 showers a day with Dawn dish soap - scrubbing away.  It will dry you skin but will not stop body acne.

Antibiotics nor OTC shtl will not help either IMO.

Zilla I take it you are either not prone to acne or you have little cycle experience.  Save us quoting the txt books.  We've all seen it before.  Tell us about your personal experience.  If you don't have any than state that.  

OP wants to know how to reduce his acne while using test.  And, he acne prone like many of us.

PB, try increasing your Anti-e and report back.

I am not saying it is the solution to all acne.  I am saying it solved my acne problem.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 19, 2015)

I get acne on the back and noticed that decitin helps bigtime


It's the diaper rash shit for babies...works wonders


----------



## j2048b (Feb 19, 2015)

ECKS....didnt u or colt or someone have a thread on what to buy off amazon for acne? its here somewhere...damn it i cant find it too tired....zzzzzzzz


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 19, 2015)

transcend2007 said:


> Zilla I take it you are either not prone to acne or you have little cycle experience.  Save us quoting the txt books.  We've all seen it before.  Tell us about your personal experience.  If you don't have any than state that.
> OP wants to know how to reduce his acne while using test.  And, he acne prone like many of us.



The people on this forum need to stop assuming that I'm always quoting studies and have no actual experience of any of the topics I comment on.

In my younger years I suffered with severe, cystic acne for many years so I know exactly how psychologically damaging it can be. 
I was severely depressed through those years,  I stopped socializing and lost many friends/girls and I would even go as far as to say that I was borderline suicidal.
This is a topic that I take very seriously and have dedicated years of research to in order to write an article about it on another board that can help others

On top of all this, I also happened to be dating a dermatologist for a year or so - which certainly helps expand my knowledge.

I never gave a fixed recommendation to the OP because it's impossible to say what side effect of cycling is the main culprit (all of which arise from higher test levels).
Is it the increased sebum secretion? Is it the build up of bacteria? Is dht conversion causing problems? Insulin is the no.2 cause of acne, could that be playing a role?
Depending on the exact influencing factor, the treatment would vary. 

I should add that as many people who manage to control acne through AI's,  there are just as many who continue to suffer with it despite controlled e2 levels.

The only solution that can treat all of these causing factors is accutane  - but I don't recommend using it on cycle, only after.


----------



## Paolos (Feb 19, 2015)

For me my acne gets worse with higher doses of any compounds. Antibiotics were only helpful when it got to a full blown cystic type of ance.
I'm a greasy Italian myself so the oily skin really starts to flow on cycle. Best thing for me is cleaning often and I found a cream that dries the skin
out and seems to work pretty good (Dr. Songs 10% Benzyl Peroxide). Its cheap on amazon and it works for me but I have to start before it gets bad.

I mentioned in an earlier thread that shaving like most of us do, dosent help the issue. According to my dermatologist it exposes the skin
bacterial infection from irritation. She said to use a new clean razor each time?? Not very practical! My inner bicepts, upper thighs 
and hamstrings are the worst and the chest and shoulders follow.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 19, 2015)

You guys love to argue....

one of my cycles I didn't take any Ai. I had the same amount of acne during all times.  So I guess I'll have to experiment myself.

And yes I'm asking for personal experience Vs "juicer facts" 


Also I am a greasy big dick Italian


----------



## DF (Feb 19, 2015)

I get acne no matter what the test dose, how much AI I take or what my E2 level.  Since my last blast test/deca 3 months ago the acne is still sticking with me.  I recently started liquid accutane @ 20mg/day.  I'll keep you posted on my results.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 19, 2015)

DF said:


> I get acne no matter what the test dose, how much AI I take or what my E2 level.  Since my last blast test/deca 3 months ago the acne is still sticking with me.  I recently started liquid accutane @ 20mg/day.  I'll keep you posted on my results.



Accutane is probably the onot thing that will work... But it's so expensive


----------



## DF (Feb 19, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Accutane is probably the onot thing that will work... But it's so expensive



It wasn't cheap, but it's from a research place so not as expensive as pharm grade... I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 18, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> *side note*
> 
> I know when my e2 is high bcuz i start to get acne on my back,  once dose is adjusted it starts to go away
> 
> Also when my e2 is low i get lethargic and lazy



Do you not get blood work to verify this? this seems like excessive adex...


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Mar 18, 2015)

Tren/test has been giving me acne on the forehead... I agree with the brothers. Washing frequently would help - but if its hereditary then you have to cope.

-GS


----------

